# دورة إدارة مشاريع



## Nader Hussain (27 أبريل 2009)

دورة إدارة المشاريع pmp
الجزء الأول من الدورة


----------



## BASSAMSA (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكوريين على الدورة وارجو الاستمرار في تقديم الباقي والمزيد


----------



## youssef nail (28 أبريل 2009)

لا أستطيع أن أقول غير الشكر
مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الكبير
تابع


----------



## faiqmohmed (28 أبريل 2009)

نتمنى التواصل مع الجزء الثاني


----------



## Al-Maher (28 أبريل 2009)

Thanks before and after download


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بك اخونا الكريم مسلم 77

نورت ملتقى المهندسين العرب

ونتمنى ان تجد فيه الافادة 
وان تقدم لاخوانك الزملاء افادة كالتي طرحتها بموضوعك
ونتمنى استكمال الملفات


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

ودي أعرف من الناشر لهذي الدروس ؟ أو المؤلف لها ؟


----------



## Nader Hussain (29 أبريل 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أتمنى لكم الإفادة والتوفيق إن شاء الله 
وأحب أن أوضح أن هذه الدورة منقولة من أحد اصحابي ولا أدري من المؤلف وأحببت أن أفيد بها أخواني الأفاضل في المنتدى وجزاكم الله خيرا 
مرفق لكم الجزء الثاني من الدورة


----------



## سمراء النيل (30 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## الحيالي من بغداد (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خير أخي العزيز 
على هذه المعلومات القيمة
ولكن لي رجاءأرجو مساعدتي لأني
أريد ان أحصل على شهادة pmp معترف بها دوليا من الأردن 
فهل هناك من يدلني أين أتجه وفي أي مكان بالضبط
واذا كان هناك موقع انترنت خاص للاتصال بهم أرجو منكم توجيهنا لذلك 
مع جـــــزيـــل الشكر
​


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (1 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## طارق الصادق (2 مايو 2009)

_ شكرا أخي الكريم علي هذه الملفات القيمة في إدارة المشاريع _


----------



## Nader Hussain (6 مايو 2009)

*الجزء الثالث من دورة pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أعتذر عن الـتأخير في رفع الجزء الثالث من الدورة نظرا لظروف شغلي في الفترة الماضية 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## BASSAMSA (6 مايو 2009)

مع الشكر الجزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززيل


----------



## Nader Hussain (7 مايو 2009)

*دورة كاملة ل Pmp*

الأخوة الأفاضل 
لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق لكم الجزء الأخير من الدورة 
لا تنسونا من دعائكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.طاهر (8 مايو 2009)

اكثر من رائع اخي الكريم


----------



## semo73 (8 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً جزيلاُ


----------



## أبوالنصر (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك إلى كل خير


----------



## alaa eldin farag (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## moamenasd (9 مايو 2009)

اخى شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع فى هذة الدورة ونتمنى المزيد وشكرا


----------



## محمود الكامل (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم . وقد لاحظت ان المحاضرة العاشرة غير مرفقة .
وحيث انها متوفرة عندي فإني أرجو أن ينتفع بها الزملاء الأكارم مع أطيب التحية للجميع


----------



## عاشق السهر (10 مايو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخي الكريم على جهدك


----------



## mahzad2005 (12 مايو 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااً جزيلاُ*​


----------



## faiqmohmed (23 مايو 2009)

اين الجزء العاشر....مع التقدير


----------



## alaa_1986 (24 مايو 2009)

thank u so much 4 ur great efforts ...wish u all the best


----------



## heshamsat97 (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## safa aldin (21 يناير 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخي الكريم على جهدك و لكن اين الجزء العاشر.؟


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد الواحد يوسف (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي هذه المرفقات


----------



## Jamal (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك
اين الجزء العاشر


----------



## morsi bay (24 يناير 2011)

_جزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## mglord193 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## nofal (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## احمد ابوجبل (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## قلم معماري (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sharawee707 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خير أخي العزيز


----------



## jabarin2008 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك وفي جهودك على هذه الاوراق صدقا لاني حاليا متدرب في احدى دورات ادارة المشاريع :اداري مشاريع محترف : بمؤسسة كندية وقد ساعدتني اوراقك في هذه الدورة شاكرا لك مرة اخرة ما قمت بتنزيله والله المستعان
*


----------

